# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Mini jetboats with Jetski engines

## Spanners

There is a couple of hulls around, but fecked if I can find them again

Anyone know who makes them?
There was one in Wanganui and also a poly one built down south - anymore?

----------


## madjon_

Dink Dawson in Whakatane,Dawson Furs, blowmolded poly
Tuffjets go where no boat has gone B4!

----------


## Twoshotkill

GoPro Jetboat sinks again! - YouTube

Send this guy a message...

----------


## Spanners

Haven't seen the Tufjets before... Look good but not cheap!
There is another poly one out there too

----------


## mikee

Marine and General Engineering here in Nelson build em how you want from Hull only to Trun Key and all points in between..

----------


## Tristan

ive been researching this lately also, thought about doing it on the real cheap, using a dingy, change the bottom to thicker aluminium and wack a jet ski motor and jet unit into it, also thought about buying a complete jet boat but a older one as a donor boat and buying a fresh hull, but they want an arm and a leg for them

----------


## Happy

Hmm would my 3.8 Commy V6 and single stage unit fit in one of those .. I think not.. Bugger..
I reckon one of those Tuff Jets would be awesome round here .Hit the river then stop at Thames !!
Off course after several fuel and beer  stops en route through the towns..
What were the Tuff jets 15k or so.. Ouch ..

----------


## 7mmsaum

> GoPro Jetboat sinks again! - YouTube
> 
> Send this guy a message...


These boats are without a doubt the best way to go, goat and his mates have them sorted, CRR900RR motors and jet ski pumps.

Get in touch with them for test rides and they will help you to the finished product, then the fun begins.

They are on a nz jetboat.com forum


Here is the build video

http://youtu.be/3yzwpWmbPDM


ZX 10 power  :Have A Nice Day: 
http://youtu.be/iNTTJQk45qw

----------


## PerazziSC3

> GoPro Jetboat sinks again! - YouTube
> 
> Send this guy a message...


yep think i need one of those!

unfortunately dont have the helicopter to come get me if it turns to shit...

----------


## 7mmsaum

> yep think i need one of those!
> 
> unfortunately dont have the helicopter to come get me if it turns to shit...


They have now semi sealed the engine compartment to stop that happening again

----------


## outdoorlad

nzjetboating.com The home of JBNZ Online. Check out the forum under projects, etc

----------


## Spanners

I really want a finished bare hull to bolt engine into and fit out. 
10ft alloy hull would be about spot on

----------


## PerazziSC3

have a look at this spanners,
Jet Boat | Trade Me

----------


## Spanners

> have a look at this spanners,
> Jet Boat | Trade Me


That's me!!  :Have A Nice Day: 
Bit big though.. 3m would be better

----------


## PerazziSC3

fussy bugger, how about this one ALUMINIUM JET BOAT HULL 10 ft | Trade Me

----------


## Spanners

Better  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

here you go mate, seen these guys quite often

----------


## Spanners

> here you go mate, seen these guys quite often


Exactly what I'm after
Local made or??

----------


## mikee

Bit of both, M&G are making a few locally but there is also a place in ChCh
here, they make a nice hull

Those two boats in the video are off the same trailer, one above the other

----------


## outdoorlad

A mate has one from here Attack Marine - Boat Builders New Zealand - Commercial Jet Boats - Race Boats - Sports Jet Boats


Here's his build. http://www.nzjetboating.com/yabbse/i...?topic=22225.0

----------


## Spanners

Thanks guys
Have spoken to a couple of builders tonight


I spent a while on google and found nothing... These guys needed to invest in some search engine optimisation  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

Or give Shaun a call at Vantage marine, he's built plenty of small boats & he's up your way  Vantage Marine

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Thanks guys
> Have spoken to a couple of builders tonight
> 
> 
> I spent a while on google and found nothing... These guys needed to invest in some search engine optimisation



Talk to these guys

Jet boating in Westland , New Zealand - YouTube

----------


## mohawk

3 mtr , 10mm delta , 5mm outers, 2mm sides  ..... You pay for what you get, and need too think HARD what you want too do with it. 
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ing-boat-9202/

----------


## scoped

helping a mate build one at present, he bought the cut aluminuim and has had the hull welded by a local shop.

----------


## Spanners

> helping a mate build one at present, he bought the cut aluminuim and has had the hull welded by a local shop.


What's finished hull going to owe him?
I could buy another TIG and do myself but time is money and I have so many things on the go as it is
Might be easier to buy a finished boat for me maybe...

----------


## veitnamcam

Fark the tig building a hull.
That's what migs are for!

----------


## longrange308

shit yeah f@@k tiging mig is where its at

----------


## mikee

> Fark the tig building a hull.
> That's what migs are for!


How is gods name do you build a hull for a boat using one of these


VC you are indeed a man with talent. On another note there were 3 mini jets parked outside Marine and General today in various states of completion

----------


## Spanners

You've obviously never tied to seam weld 3mm alloy with a mig nicely

How about a flat pack and some beers for a perky @veitnamcam ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How is gods name do you build a hull for a boat using one of these
> Attachment 15851
> 
> VC you are indeed a man with talent. On another note there were 3 mini jets parked outside Marine and General today in various states of completion


Just turn it upside down its perfect!

----------


## Spanners

Off to see Tui at M&G morrow hopefully

----------


## veitnamcam

> You've obviously never tied to seam weld 3mm alloy with a mig nicely
> 
> How about a flat pack and some beers for a perky @veitnamcam ?


I dont really want to :Oh Noes:  cant really perk after hours cos gotta get home so wife can go to work and weekends is kids or hunting.

step one, buy a cheap arse mig and a bottle of argon.
step two, buy a roll of 1.2mm alloy wire(might get away with 1.0 mm but will have to be real carefull to keep the lead fairly straight)
step three stick it together and practice on some scraps.
step four weld the bugger up.

I do 90% of our alloy mig welding with a cheap 180?amp single phase mig welder. got to be a wee bit carfull to keep the lead straightish not having a pull hand peice but its all good, only get the miller pulse pushmepullyou big clumsy prick of a thing out when I have to.

----------


## Spanners

How about during work hrs??  :Have A Nice Day: 
What's smoko worth for the next month ?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Surely someone in welly can weld?

----------


## Spanners

Yeah .. I can to... It's just a time thing. 
Finished boat is prob the best idea I think

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep time,mans greatest enemy

----------


## mikee

I'll get ya some pics if you like when i go past  M&G tomorrow.

----------


## Spanners

> I'll get ya some pics if you like when i go past tomorrow


I've confuzzled myself 
I'm off to Tui tomorrow .. A&G I think it is?

----------


## madjon_

> I dont really want to cant really perk after hours cos gotta get home so wife can go to work and weekends is kids or hunting.
> 
> step one, buy a cheap arse mig and a bottle of argon.
> step two, buy a roll of 1.2mm alloy wire(might get away with 1.0 mm but will have to be real carefull to keep the lead fairly straight)
> step three stick it together and practice on some scraps.
> step four weld the bugger up.
> 
> I do 90% of our alloy mig welding with a cheap 180?amp single phase mig welder. got to be a wee bit carfull to keep the lead straightish not having a pull hand peice but its all good, only get the miller pulse pushmepullyou big clumsy prick of a thing out when I have to.


But the Miller sounds so much nicer :Cool:

----------


## scoped

ive seen some horrible aluminuim mig welds.. a lot faster than the tig tho.

I think it cost my mate 1500 for the material time and welding it up

----------


## mikee

Fo Spanners, Driving past one of the local engineering workshops I found these out side (and 1 inside, and one down the local river)

----------


## mohawk

My mate built the two stacked on the trailer . 
Top ones 8 ft  550 pole ski engine and unit . Weighs about 180kg and good for about 60 kmph
Bottom ones a 9 footer , 750 Kawasaki ski engine and unit . Weighs about 200 kg and good for 65-70 kmph depending on how rooted the unit is at the time .
Like a few guys now he prefers smaller 4 stoke car engines (Suzuki m15a /Toyota 1nzfe ) for reliability and noise . 
If your set on using jetski engines plan on rebuilding a few of them .

----------


## mohawk

Kawasaki 550 jet boat testing. - YouTube

Gotta love them 2strokes 
8 foot kawasaki 550 powered jet boat - YouTube

----------


## Spanners

I was set on a 1100cc 11" boat... The old boy thinks we need 14"... 
Will do some more research
I like the 4st idea as less maint, but also like the 2st ski motors as less weight and have rebuild a few and like the kawasakis 

Not going to build as dont have the time so will buy finished boat

----------


## mikee

> My mate built the two stacked on the trailer . 
> Top ones 8 ft  550 pole ski engine and unit . Weighs about 180kg and good for about 60 kmph
> Bottom ones a 9 footer , 750 Kawasaki ski engine and unit . Weighs about 200 kg and good for 65-70 kmph depending on how rooted the unit is at the time .
> Like a few guys now he prefers smaller 4 stoke car engines (Suzuki m15a /Toyota 1nzfe ) for reliability and noise . 
> If your set on using jetski engines plan on rebuilding a few of them .


Here they are in action from page 2 of this thread

----------


## mohawk

> I was set on a 1100cc 11" boat... The old boy thinks we need 14"... 
> Will do some more research
> I like the 4st idea as less maint, but also like the 2st ski motors as less weight and have rebuild a few and like the kawasakis  
> 
> Not going to build as dont have the time so will buy finished boat


Your old boys on to it and so are you , Ive got a 14 and a 10 and DONT want any more lol.

----------


## sako75

Looks like every man and his dog are fabricating the mini jetboats  :Cool: 


U groove rollers, teflon liner and oversize tip. 3m lead better than 4m. Smaller MIGs are fine but a bit harder to setup as they don't have 1/2 volts increments.
Pulse MIGs rock




> I do 90% of our alloy mig welding with a cheap 180?amp single phase mig welder. got to be a wee bit carfull to keep the lead straightish not having a pull hand peice but its all good, only get the miller pulse pushmepullyou big clumsy prick of a thing out when I have to.

----------


## mohawk

I just got a little 150 amp mig from repco. Its got a plastic liner and says ok for 1.6 too 3mm ali so i will hav a wack at it and report back.

----------


## TeRei

No one beats this dude. He is in a class of his own.

Goats small 3.0m jetboat for sale

----------


## veitnamcam

Cos he has a tube channel?

----------


## mohawk

> No one beats this dude. He is in a class of his own.
> 
> Goats small 3.0m jetboat for sale


He makes a great film , but the class is way more crowded than you realise , and has been for over 50 years mate.

----------


## sako75

> I just got a little 150 amp mig from repco. Its got a plastic liner and says ok for 1.6 too 3mm ali so i will hav a wack at it and report back.


Ali is soft. Using the V groove rollers will put "ears" along the wire and will constantly jam. Knurled rollers are for gasless wire. Straight Argon, not mixed or CO2. S/S wire brush, not mild steel as it will contaminate the ali with iron oxides
I used to sell the gear. VC will tell you the realities of the processs

----------


## TeRei

> He makes a great film , but the class is way more crowded than you realise , and has been for over 50 years mate.


Tongue in cheek. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mohawk

> Looks like every man and his dog are fabricating the mini jetboats 
> 
> 
> U groove rollers, teflon liner and oversize tip. 3m lead better than 4m. Smaller MIGs are fine but a bit harder to setup as they don't have 1/2 volts increments.
> Pulse MIGs rock


Mint . Repco welder came witb plastic liner and all i did was run a file aroun the roller to smooth off tbe groove. We had no feedin issues at all and my boat builder said no worries basting 3 too 5 mm with it. He was quite surrprised actually.

----------


## Twoshotkill

what about these.... 1500cc Plastic jetboat

Tuffjets.co.nz - Home of the world's southern most plastic jetboat - Tuff Jets Southland - The home of the best plastic jet boat that takes you where other boats won't

----------


## mohawk

Ive been told they are pretty wet too ride in , and Ive never liked how much they seem too sell for either.
My little boat is 40 kg lighter , has more room inside and probably a lot cheaper too build .

----------


## Spanners

Looks like I have sorted a hull... around 3.6m, might end up being 3.4 yet
Its a hull a guys down sth designed in cad and built, and is now scaling up. 1.5 at the chine.
Hes going to build his soon and if all ok I'll buy the plans and get a mates old man to lazer it out and will find someone local to weld it up.
Basically pic below scaled up 20%

Umming and arrring engine wise.
Was going to use a 1100 Kawasaki but speaking to a mate down sth thats done a couple of wireups in the, he seems to think the Suzuki M15A is the way to go.
Would be quieter, more fuel efficient, but heavier 100kg vs 70kg which I dont think makes that much difference, and would need to be marinised

----------


## Twoshotkill

looks mint. keep us up to date with build pics!

----------


## Spanners

Going M15a Suzuki 
Can't argue with $250 and 30,000km on the clock
They are worth nothing to the wreckers apparently as they never die
Bloody computer and map is worth 5 times the engine!!

----------


## veitnamcam

What jet unit you putting in it?

----------


## Spanners

Haven't sorted that jet. 
Maybe big ski or used boat?
Don't know much about the boat ones at this stage

----------


## veitnamcam

Id be lookin at a real big ski one or maybe bore the nozzel.
Also look at max working rpm of both motors, the 4 strokes (skis) usually run a reduction box to get pump rpm back down to 6 or 7k.

Bigger nozzle more out of the hole. Smaller more top speed.

With the extra weight and drag of a boat compared to a ski i imagine a bored nozzle and higher pitch impeller would make the most of it.

No doubt it would work just straight swapsi but might as well optimise pump for engine and boat.

----------


## Spanners

4st skis are direct drive - 8k rpm ish factory. 
I've rebuilt a couple if supercharged seadoos and was looking for a NA one when got put onto the Suzuki engine - which is lighter also, let alone so bloody cheap!
My only worry is car engine doesn't go that far rev wise. 7k ish but Scott and others have done the M15a no probs. 
The boats actually end up weighing LESS that a ski
Less hull in water also with the boat due to reduced dead rise angle. 
100hp through a 6" ski jet with suzuki will net around 70km/hr which is enough
The biggest thing is price of Suzuki engine, heaps quieter and uses about 1/4 fuel - huge number of plus's but would be nice to have another 20hp which the 2st has - even though not needed and the exhaust needs to be watercooled. 
Then again - $4k less outweighs downside. 
Will prob wire factory ecu in and have engine and running gear for under $1k vs going to a Haltech or similar which ecu alone is 1300 at cost let alone mapping time etc

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah ok. When i had mine the 4st were just coming out and were pulling over 10 to get the hp.
I doubt the boats would be lighter than the one i had but yea could be lighter than the mega ship skis coming out now.
As far as speed its basicly surface area in the water that holds ya back, and you need x amount to feed the pump and be able to turn not slide.
Way back when i was into skis the world record for speed from a factory ski hull and worked factory pump and motor was 86mph.
Mine did an indicated 78 and gpsed 80mph.
15 min from the cut to Kiateritery beach in anything less than 2 foot chop  :Cool:

----------


## Spanners

Seadoo RXP 2 seater is about 180kg
Guys are building ski motor 3m boats under that. 
The dead rise angle on a boat is a lot less than a ski 
Typically a boat will be faster than the ski the engine is out of. 
There is some gopro footage somewhere from the transom showing about 300x500 of the Intake area touching the water and the rest of the hull 'floating' - pretty cool shot and a lot less than I thought 

I still think I need to 'rent' you for a weekend to stitch the origami set together. 
Prob work out best hr rate ever for you. 
Will talk about it later  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

K

----------


## mohawk

Im trying too get a M15a running with a Toyota 4af hei off the back of the cam and a carb set up.  If it works (cant see why it shouldn't ) it should be cheap as hell.
If your boat weighs under 300kg its going too be too bloody thin IMO. 
We have weighed 4 or 5 complete ready too go little boats , properly marinised with engine covers . only the little 8 and 9 footers (550 /750 kawa ) came close to 200 kg.
Mines 3mtr x 1180 with 5&10 mm bottom and 2-2.5 every where else and its 320 with a 100kg motor.

----------


## Spanners

Just going off what mates have built and their indicated weight. 

If you get stuck with the ignition/ecu side of things let me know and ill do what I can. 
I did conversions etc for about 5 yrs and have it down pat IMO
It's pretty straight forward when you understand how it works as a package

----------


## savageshooter

Who's gonna be ya crash test dummy that test pilots this thing?

----------


## Spanners

> Who's gonna be ya crash test dummy that test pilots this thing?


Me!  :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

My hull 95% done : )



Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Your actually going to put a motor and unit in this time and not use you Fred Flintstone feet thru the bottom like the last one eh?
Looks the berries mate!

----------


## tui_man2

> Your actually going to put a motor and unit in this time and not use you Fred Flintstone feet thru the bottom like the last one eh?
> Looks the berries mate!



It's the norm on the coast ain't it? Box of piss and float down the river lol. This one will be sold after test run would change things on the next one in the hull.

Have torn off the front wind shield now didn't look right before straight, going for curved look. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

What motor and pump are you going to use?

The square ugly screens work on a boat that's under 1.4 beam from what I've seen in my research. wrapped which looks good and you lose the corners so to speak

----------


## tui_man2

> What motor and pump are you going to use?
> 
> The square ugly screens work on a boat that's under 1.4 beam from what I've seen in my research. wrapped which looks good and you lose the corners so to speak



Just looks ugly after looking at it more to me so took it off. I think the front like this will look better on it............
new jet boat hull | Trade Me

Have a Mercury 2.5L 2smoker  :Grin:  , unit well I also have a few options........... but not fully decided, Have 2 out of jet skis an a single an double stage colorados

----------


## Spanners

1st part to the puzzle sorted - just picked up a Ultra 250 complete jetunit 
Now to find a donky...

----------


## tui_man2

Here's what you want spanners. . . . .

Mate just brought a marathon boat for river runs, 1550hp money in the bank 230k on water any day. . . . . 




Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

Na I'm good lol
Got a donk, now need to get finalized plans cut

----------


## tui_man2

Nice them let fun begin.

Yeah she's nasty, Grey Harbour to Taylorville bridge and back and bye bye 180L of fuel lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

It's prob going be be a bit overpowered but better than under!

----------


## madjon_

This big gay thing in the caravan park.twin Yam 1100s :Zomg:

----------


## Josh

> Attachment 17144


Ha! Only just read this thread - is that the jetboat that the WW brothers built, @Spanners ? Small world  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Yip. My hull is going to be off George's new design - he stitching it up now

----------


## Maca49

Get yourself an old fi glass fire ball, 14' tough old boats, I had a ski tug with a 140 hp Johnson on it, no bad habits, about 60 mph

----------


## Spanners

Too big, heavy, and fragile.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Yip. My hull is going to be off George's new design - he stitching it up now


Pics???

----------


## tui_man2

we have a little one in at the moment, think it has a 850cc?? jet ski engine/unit in it, Ill get some pics tomorrow

----------


## Spanners

> Pics???


I haven't started mine as at work 
He's stitching his one up - 1st off new plans. 
Soon as I'm back in going to get mine cut and bent

----------


## tui_man2

This is small 2 can life it to chest height easyish

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

will you let me hp one tui lol,   mean wee unit

----------


## R93

What's the harth brush and shovel for? All the bits left over when you assembled the engine? That's not the engine of which price you mentioned to me about a month ago?

----------


## R93

> will you let me hp one tui lol,   mean wee unit



I'm heading down to chuck a line in at 2:30 mate. Will drop you a text. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

Nah mate this is a customers boat (your general manager smiddy).
This is 800m shorter thin mine again, my motor is wee bit bigger is size and whole heap more Vrrroommm lol.

Was the boys cleaning out all my mess from doing mods to the unit housing

----------


## R93

> Nah mate this is a customers boat (your general manager smiddy).
> This is 800m shorter thin mine again, my motor is wee bit bigger is size and whole heap more Vrrroommm lol.
> 
> Was the boys cleaning out all my mess from doing mods to the unit housing


Smiddy bought me a boat? Awww he's a good bugger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Smiddy

> I'm heading down to chuck a line in at 2:30 mate. Will drop you a text.


anything like your effort yesterday and the fish will be safe  :Thumbsup:   :Wink:  , great seeing the rod bend like that

----------


## R93

> anything like your effort yesterday and the fish will be safe   , great seeing the rod bend like that


I'm what they call a sustainable fisherman  :Have A Nice Day: 
But if you were not to busy eating all the bait you could have gaffed the bugger in the foam for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Smiddy

> I'm what they call a sustainable fisherman 
> But if you were not to busy eating all the bait you could have gaffed the bugger in the foam for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey that bait was good bro!    Balls deep in that motorbike today,  got it going good as,  final test run tomo to make sure shes all good

----------


## R93

> Hey that bait was good bro!    Balls deep in that motorbike today,  got it going good as,  final test run tomo to make sure shes all good


Should go and get some bait at low tide if the weather is good? Be a good run for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Smiddy

> Should go and get some bait at low tide if the weather is good? Be a good run for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yep been down there and back today when the tide was in  but am due to go get some,  11.45 low tide,  should be able to get out of bed for that

----------


## Spanners

Quick update
The hull that was designed has been built and all ok.
Im going to get onto getting mine cut and bent in the next week or so.
Mates going to build it while I'm away as in 3 wks I will be gone 3 months until end of June, and hopefully ready to fit-out when home.
Is about 3.55m from memory - 3+2 seater
Have a couple of powerplant options - Kawasaki 1100 2 stroke, and 215hp Supercharged Seadoo
Few pump options, 145mm Kawasaki, 155mm Kawasaki and the 155 Seadoo
Thinking on using the Seadoo engine and pump in the 3.55, and the 1100 and 145 in a lightweight 10ft boat
North and Sth Island boats as such  :Cool: 
Hope its Ok with George to post this pic up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

That looks fn bad ass!!!  :Thumbsup: 

Twin engine tri jet, world first  :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> That looks fn bad ass!!! 
> 
> Twin engine tri jet, world first


Smart arse..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Smart arse..


It could look quite smart with three nozzles, quite tricky but you could pull it off im sure  :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

I have had a brief thought of a twin engine wee boat. Pair of 750s with big pumps...
Maybe #3 at some stage but let's not get carried away and sort #1 1st  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

After the fucking parasite sold the engine out from under me the day before picking it up after I'd made a special trip down south to collect it , I now don't have an 1100...

----------


## Twoshotkill

Stink... Have you looked at importing one?

----------


## Gibo

> After the fucking parasite sold the engine out from under me the day before picking it up after I'd made a special trip down south to collect it , I now don't have an 1100...


Hope you bitch slapped the bugger Spanners.

----------


## Spanners

> Stink... Have you looked at importing one?


Yeah have supercharged seadoo coming. 
Have a lookup for freight ex LA. 
Just pissed as I had plans for while I'm away that have gone to shit for the now non-existent engine.

----------


## Nibblet

> After the fucking parasite sold the engine out from under me the day before picking it up after I'd made a special trip down south to collect it , I now don't have an 1100...


What a cunt. I hate people like that. At least it won't use so much gas?

----------


## 7mmsaum

How's everyone's boat projects coming along ?

----------


## PerazziSC3

I've been going strong for over a year

----------


## Smiddy

Just waiting for my unit to come back and will be away, few test runs before i sent the unit away were promising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I was looking at a HuntJet 380 today, was having a Kodiak V8 fitted before being sent to its new home in Canada. 450hp in 3.8m boat all I can say is weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Rotax in rock city

Heck those lil boats can go places 

http://youtu.be/lQX6IXbEYEE


Am getting keener to build one

----------


## Smiddy

Rotax 110hp twin, 3m boat should be fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

And yes my steering wheel is on the right side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

> Rotax in rock city
> 
> Heck those lil boats can go places 
> 
> http://youtu.be/lQX6IXbEYEE
> 
> 
> Am getting keener to build one


Gota love the fore head friendly windscreen

----------


## mikee

> And yes my steering wheel is on the right *wrong* side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fixed it for ya

----------


## veitnamcam

What is it with the left steer in jet boats?
Was it a sort of homage to the fords and chevs that used to power them?

----------


## longrange308

Isn't it cos ya spose to pass on the right ther fore drivers would be on left?

No idea but put my wheel on the left

----------


## veitnamcam

> Isn't it cos ya spose to pass on the right ther fore drivers would be on left?
> 
> No idea but put my wheel on the left


That makes no sense at all?

----------


## MSL

No it makes sensr

----------


## veitnamcam

We pass on the right on the road hence we sit on the right so we can see what we are about to run into when we pull out.
And I thought jet boat racing was against the clock generally?

----------


## MSL

When I'm bombing up the right hand side of the river at full noise, hugging the bank, I don't want to be getting whipped in the face by the willows

----------


## Smiddy

The way the steering box was set up it sort of had to go on the right, meh not that I'm worried about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

> Rotax in rock city
> 
> Heck those lil boats can go places 
> 
> http://youtu.be/lQX6IXbEYEE
> 
> 
> Am getting keener to build one


Shit those are tough little boats!!!!!

----------


## Friwi

Yep. I wonder how thick is the metal on the hull? Aluminium or stainless?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep. I wonder how thick is the metal on the hull? Aluminium or stainless?


Ally surely or how would they join to the alloy topsides?

----------


## Smiddy

My floor is 6mm + the 6mm plastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

I wonder how HDPE would be.

----------


## specweapon

> That makes no sense at all?


Maybe he means we pass Port to Port

----------


## crnkin

Silly Cam.

On rivers you 'drive' on the right hand side of the river. Even in NZ. Thats why the seat on on the left, like when you drive in the states etc.

Silly billy.

Chris

----------


## Smiddy

> Silly Cam.
> 
> On rivers you 'drive' on the right hand side of the river. Even in NZ. Thats why the seat on on the left, like when you drive in the states etc.
> 
> Silly billy.
> 
> Chris


And when your at sea you pass on the right hand side of on coming traffic, and the steering wheel is on the right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> And when your at sea you pass on the right hand side of on coming traffic, and the steering wheel is on the right 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Its confusing. Havelock is keep right iirc. So pass on the left of oncoming boats.

Aviation it's green to green light.
So many rules😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yup. Its confusing. Havelock is keep right iirc. So pass on the left of oncoming boats.
> 
> Aviation it's green to green light.
> So many rules
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Its port to port for oncomming traffic at sea which is red to red so yes you "drive" on the right of any channel or restricted area unless contsrained by draught in which case every other fucker should get out of your way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

I have always been led to believe that the side he steering wheel is on on a trailer boat is dependent on the direction of prop rotation.
Drivers side is chosen to offset the  "torquing effect" but I may well have been led totally up the garden paths by the nose of course........

----------


## longrange308

Where's an update spanners?????

----------


## Nibblet

You finished this yet dude?

Edit: or wherever your build thread is

----------


## veitnamcam

> You've obviously never tied to seam weld 3mm alloy with a mig nicely
> 
> How about a flat pack and some beers for a perky @veitnamcam ?


Why did I get tag from this ancient post today @Spanners ?

----------


## Spanners

> Why did I get tag from this ancient post today @Spanners ?


Fuck knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

@ Spanners ? 

How’s the boat

----------

